# صلاة السهرانة



## meme85 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*افتحي لنا باب التحنن يا والدة الله المباركة لاننا بأتكالنا عليكي ما نخيب , بكي نخلص من كل المحن لانكي انتي خلاص جنس المسيحيين.
ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا لاننا عليك اتكلنا فلا تسخط علينا ولا تذكر الامنا بل انظر الينا الان بما انك متحنن وخلصنا من اعداءنا لانك انت هو الهنا ونحن شعبك وكلنا صنعة يديك وبأسمك ندعى
امييييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## ميرنا (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*الصلاه بسيطه جدا وحلوه*

*لكن ايه معنى العنوان ده*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*صلاة جميلة بالفعل*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم جدا يا ميرنا ومينا على مروركم وفعلا هذه الصلاة بسيطة وجميلة.
الصلاة هذه هي أبتهال(طلب) الى العذراء مريم لكي تخلصنا من الامراض والمحن والضيقات ومن كل المشاكل الي تواجهنا في حياتنا اليومية.


----------



## Maya (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا قدّيسة مريم، يا والدة الله، صلّي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة 
الآن وفي ساعة موتنا

 آمين

----------------------- ​*


> *افتحي لنا باب التحنن يا والدة الله المباركة لاننا بأتكالنا عليكي ما نخيب , بكي نخلص من كل المحن لانكي انتي خلاص جنس المسيحيين.*



*آمين .. آمين لتكن صلاتكِ مستجابة أختي الحبيبة ولتسمعك الفائقة البركات العذراء المقدسة ولتنثر بركاتها وسط عائلتكِ ،  ولتكن رفيقتك في كل حين لتحميك من كل شر  ...*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

مماز


----------

